# The Grave of Robin Hood, Mirfield, November 2012



## Wakey Lad (Nov 11, 2012)

Although Robin Hood is normally associated with Sherwood Forest and Nottingham, he travelled extensively throughout the whole of Yorkshire. Indeed, the quaint seaside village of Robin Hood's Bay on the east coast is well known. 

What is perhaps less well known is that Robin Hood met his death at Kirklees Priory and his gravestone is on the Kirklees Park private estate. The priory, a Cistercian nunnery, was founded in 1155 during the reign of Henry II. The name 'Kirklees' means 'church fields'. 

The grave is amidst woodland and is very overgrown. It is surrounded by iron railings, which were erected to protect the gravestone from people who believed that fragments of the grave could cure toothache. Indeed, during the construction of the Yorkshire-Lancashire railway, the grave was damaged by workmen who removed small pieces to cure dental problems.

Sadly in recent years the grave has fallen into disrepair, all of the railings on the south side have been removed and the stone work is in a poor state. 

Thought I would post this one up as it may be of interest to some, mods if you feel this isn’t worthy of a report please feel free to remove.





















Thanks for looking​


----------



## abel101 (Nov 11, 2012)

wow some awesome photography yet again 

really liking this, the black and white pictures really make this stand out alot more than colour would!
nice job


----------



## night crawler (Nov 11, 2012)

Hmm makes you wonder who put the grave there and headstone, I doubt many people could read then let along carve a headstone like that. A good story but I wonder how much truth in it. Good find that and the photos d it justice.


----------



## Wakey Lad (Nov 11, 2012)

My thoughts also, i was told the current stone was added during the Victorian era - Ive always wanted to go just to have a look, worth it if your passing 


night crawler said:


> Hmm makes you wonder who put the grave there and headstone, I doubt many people could read then let along carve a headstone like that. A good story but I wonder how much truth in it. Good find that and the photos d it justice.


----------



## flyboys90 (Nov 12, 2012)

Thanks for sharing,I,ve often wondered what it looked like now.


----------



## Carlh (Nov 12, 2012)

cracking pics, nice work


----------



## MrDan (Dec 29, 2012)

Also wondered who put the gravestone and railings there :S
Great photos, very interesting actually.
Though I could've done with a piece of that for my toothache a couple of weeks back.


----------



## fleydog (Dec 29, 2012)

Your pictures are absolutely smashing. Thank you.


----------



## Darmon_Richter (Dec 29, 2012)

These photos are truly superb, and I really enjoyed your little introduction too - learnt a few new things from that. Nice one!


----------



## ZerO81 (Dec 29, 2012)

Missed this previously, so thanks for the people who posted comments today and brought it back to the top of the list 

Really nice set of photos here mate, black and white really sets it off nicely. I do love a nice graveyard and may have to seek this one out.


----------



## fragglehunter (Jan 5, 2013)

5 simple pics (and very good) that to me are very sad, the chap has books, films, cartoons, tv series all about him and look at the state of his grave.

National disgrace this - I don't often rant, but it is.


----------



## TeeJF (Jan 5, 2013)

That's a new one on me... pity I can't understand ye oldye Englysh... 

Well done bud, shame they're letting it go to rack and ruin though isn't it. You'd think it would be kept in reasonable shape being as it's all hysterical like!


----------



## Darmon_Richter (Jan 5, 2013)

TeeJF said:


> That's a new one on me... pity I can't understand ye oldye Englysh...




I think I've just about got it nailed:

"Here underneath this little stone
Lies Robert Earl of Huntingdon
Ne'er archer were as he so good
And people called him Robin Hood
Such outlaws as he and his men
Will England never see again."


----------

